# Sidearm While Archery hunting



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

What sidearm can you carry while bow hunting for deer? Or can you not have one? Can't find anything on TPW site. Please advise.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What sidearm can you carry while bow hunting for deer? Or can you not have one? Can't find anything on TPW site. Please advise.


Following......I always had the understanding that you could not unless you had a License to Carry.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Can carry whatever you want now with constitutional carry. DO NOT carry on federal lands.
And do not use it to put down an injured big game animal you are tracking during bow season. Out of bow season do whatever you want.
Otherwise can use it for non game or whatever you like.
This is Texas by God.....


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> What sidearm can you carry while bow hunting for deer? Or can you not have one? Can't find anything on TPW site. Please advise.


I talked to a game warden a few years ago about this, because I built a .300 blackout pistol AR. He told me I could carry it in the stand (or any rifle / pistol for that matter with or without a CHL. The law changed a few years back. If in doubt, call your local game warden and they will give you the answer. 
like mentioned above… it CANNOT be used on a game animal even if it’s to finish it off


----------



## Riceguy (Oct 3, 2021)

DR_Smith said:


> I talked to a game warden a few years ago about this, because I built a .300 blackout pistol AR. He told me I could carry it in the stand (or any rifle / pistol for that matter with or without a CHL. The law changed a few years back. If in doubt, call your local game warden and they will give you the answer.
> like mentioned above… it CANNOT be used on a game animal even if it’s to finish it off


This is my understanding as well.
As for a sidearm, I use a 9mm with fmj and a backup mag. Used to carry a full size M&P and now have a Glock 19.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Check rules on public lands that you carry onto. Even if constitutional carry, federal lands Trump state. Don't assume just cause Texas has passed constitutional carry laws. There are STILL areas you cannot carry side arms....like post office(federal buildings). Think smart my fellow Texicans 😉


----------



## Medic2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sgrem said:


> Can carry whatever you want now with constitutional carry. DO NOT carry on federal lands.
> And do not use it to put down an injured big game animal you are tracking during bow season. Out of bow season do whatever you want.
> Otherwise can use it for non game or whatever you like.
> This is Texas by God.....


Agree with everything except it is legal to open or concealed carry in Texas on Federal lands WITH a LTC, constitutional carry does not apply.. "Lands" being the key. National forest, national parks and other similar is perfectly legal as long as you have your LTC and never enter a building with firearm, buildings include a simple outhouse restroom. This site is a great resource for when/where you can carry... I linked the topic specific to federal lands but there's a ton of other information available on the website. 



https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/resources/federal-ccw-law/other-federal-locations/


----------

